# 27.5 for tall guys?



## webster242 (Jan 5, 2016)

I've really bought into the idea that really tall guys should buy 29ers. I'm 6'8" and now in the process of looking for a new bike. Up until today, I really haven't considered 27.5 inch because somebody my size is "supposed" to ride a 29. As I looking through different models online, there are a lot of good bikes out there that are 27.5. Do any very tall guys have experience to share about going from 29 to 27.5? What was your experience with it? Good? Bad? I realize it will depend a great deal on your bike, but whatever feedback you could share would be great.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

For fitment, there's no reason to run anything smaller than 29." 29" wheels can fit comfortably under you with any sensible geometry. That said, there's good reasons to run 27.5...

-27.5 has more options with sturdy tires
-27.5 has more options with sturdy wheels
-27.5 has more options with sturdy forks, some of which may need to be lowered for your application
-27.5 gives more room for radical geometry or linkage design
-27.5 is very fashionable this season


Kidding aside... dude you're 6'8. There's about 4 off the shelf frames that are going to fit you well. You need a reach/saddle extension/wheelbase that is whimsical to the rest of us. If you're going custom, hell yeah 29'er- you can spec those few sturdy parts that make sense. Otherwise, shop geometry first, then leverage ratio, then build kit, then wheel size. Good luck, at 6'3 i don't envy you a bit.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

At 6'-2", tall but not 'very' tall, 29ers were a revelation.

For my trails in SoCal, so much of my energy was being sucked up by washboard dirt, constant rocks and bumps, and hitting ditches meant I had to be completely on the ball or I endo'd into a forward flip.

When I went 29er, even with the same wheelbase, I felt much better. I float over chatter, I'm much faster pedaling on rough stuff, and I feel more stable.

If you are doing park stuff, that has super smooth dirt with big-ass jumps and requiring pinpoint accuracy, I think a smaller wheel is still better, but on trails for mere mortals you'll be better served by a 29er. IMO.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I rode an XL Giant Trance 27.5" and felt like it was 2 sizes too small for me, and I really think it had to do with the tiny wheels. I am only 6'2" and find that even 29+ is great for me!


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

Went from a 29er to 27.5. Pretty bummed. Looking to go back to the big wheels. I'm only 6'2"


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

Forget wheel size and start working out which bikes fit you. I am 6ft7 and ride the xxl specialized Crave. It fits me fine with no adjustments. The stumpjumper fsr and rockhopper also have an xxl sized bike. Once you know which fit you choose the one you prefer. Reach and stack measurements are useful fir comparing bike sizes.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

6f8 are not supposed to ride 29er... since there is 36er now.
Check out my other post here and come test ride the heck out of my DirtySixer in Santa Cruz if you can. You won't go back to 29er. :thumbsup:


----------

